# Arm-r-seal on table top...when can I eat?



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

I've put arm-r-seal on my dining room table top. I don't usually use poly/varnish so I'm curious how quick can I use the table? Do I have to wait a couple weeks before the family gathers up and eats on it or is it cured enough when it dries to handle dinner duties?

For what it's worth I have it in a high heat (90+ degrees) environment now but would like to put this thing into service this weekend if possible. Top coat should go on tomorrow night.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Dave, what kind of poly are you using? I have found that water based for the final coats dry the fastest and hardest and hold up remarkably for use as table tops.


----------



## TexasOak (Jan 8, 2014)

Arm-R-Seal take about 24-48 hours to "fully cure" after it's last application. Any time after that you should be good to use it as normal.

@Papadan, Arm-R-Seal is an oil based product


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

Actually arm-r-seal does have a water based version but Texas nailed it. I'm using the oil based one and so far I think I like it for being a poly mix. Never been a fan but it's a dining room table so the wife wants it and she wants it glossy. Two of my least favorite things.

Thanks. I should be able to mount the top and use it this weekend then. I appreciate it!


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

There will be a project post I imagine. I don't have new pics of anything I haven't sent you before I dont think. Even so, anticipation might help mask the lack of craftsmanship.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I can guarantee you that oil based urethanes do not fully cure in 24 to 48 hours. There are variables like how long did you wait between coats, how thick is the finish total, your environment, and the list goes on.

The bottom line is, if you can put your nose down there and still smell it, it's not fully cured, and that will possibly take weeks depending on the variables above.

If you are simply wanting to use the table without damaging the finish, you can test its hardness with your fingernail in a spot that won't show should you leave a dent. If it slides across like glass, you're good, but if it digs in, using the table could risk damaging it. It will harden sufficiently for use well before it's fully cured though.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

> Arm-R-Seal take about 24-48 hours to "fully cure" after it s last application. Any time after that you should be good to use it as normal.
> 
> @Papadan, Arm-R-Seal is an oil based product
> 
> - TexasOak


I do not know what do you mean by adding quote marks to fully cure but Arm-R-Seal has about 3 weeks curing time and I can guarantee you will not want to eat on it just 24 hours after the last coat.


----------



## TexasOak (Jan 8, 2014)

I added the quotes to fully cured meaning it could be used at that time, not that the underlying coats would be cured per scientific definition. I was just answering the original question of when it could be used as a table again…..in my experience with the same product.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I imagine you'll be right on this Texas. However I do like the fingernail trick Rich offered up. I'll do that. I'll be putting on the final coat tonight and it'll be in my hot AZ garage until Saturday. Hopefully the heat helps it move along faster. On Saturday I'll mount the top to the base and move it to the dining room. Hopefully I can use it Sunday night as we have some guests coming. If not, then it will wait as long as it needs. Too much work went into this table to mess it up now.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Just an FYI - From the arm-r-seal web site:

DRY TIME
Dry Time to Touch: 12 hrs.
Dry Time to Re-coat: 24 hrs.
Dry Time Before Light Use: 7-10 days 
Dry Time Until Cured: 30 days

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Thanks everyone. I imagine you ll be right on this Texas. However I do like the fingernail trick Rich offered up. I ll do that. I ll be putting on the final coat tonight and it ll be in my hot AZ garage until Saturday. Hopefully the heat helps it move along faster. On Saturday I ll mount the top to the base and move it to the dining room. Hopefully I can use it Sunday night as we have some guests coming. If not, then it will wait as long as it needs. Too much work went into this table to mess it up now.
> 
> - ki7hy


I'm in Tucson and was wiping urethane on a vanity top a month or so ago, and had to do the work in the morning. It was hot and dry enough in the garage shop by afternoon, that it was turning gummy before I could finish wiping it out. Mine was Waterlox brand, but it's the same type of finish as yours.

It'll surely be durable enough for light duty by Sunday. It'll probably still smell a little, but shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

Leave it to you Brad to ruin everything!!!

Kidding of course. Well, if we use it Sunday night that would be 5 days which might be ok with the environment this thing is sitting it. We will be at 106 - 107 today and the next few days getting cooler on Friday to 102. 13% humidity on average. So it might make it since it's on my workbench in the garage. I imagine General finishes counts on a cooler more humid environment when touting those numbers but like I said, if it doesn't feel ready then we won't use it. My wife was just hoping we would be able to.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

That's what I'm thinking Rich. When I apply it I sweat because I have to be quick. I make my wife stand there and look at the top in different angles to make sure I don't miss anything because once I move to the next row I really don't have a chance to go back and fix much of anything because it starts to set quicker than I would prefer. I should have done this a couple months ago but it is what it is.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

The Arm-R-Seal site Brad linked to says those times are for 70ºF and 50% R.H. I think we get all of three days a year with those numbers here in Tucson…lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

Yeah Rich. I'm in Chandler and I think when it's pouring rain in monsoon season we only hit like 30% RH. Lol


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Just another thought. Moving air across the table will do more than the high temperature.

Brad is correct on the cure times. Most oil based urethanes will reach full cure within 30 day depending on the variables of heat, humidity, number of coats, etc. It will be dry to the touch though within hours. One thing I would warn about though is warm plates, even on placemats. It might cause the finish to stick to the mats.

Waterbase urethanes will reach approximately 90% full cure within 72 hrs, depending on the stated conditions above, and whether they are cross-linked, or catalyzed type of finish.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

Thanks Paul. I'll throw a fan on it tomorrow morning after the last coat tonight has time to dry. Then it'll just sit for 4 full days. Even if I mount the top Sunday morning that will be fine. Again, I'm not in a rush other than pleasing the wife. If it needs to wait, we will. Of course, I would love to have my workbench back so I can finish my swap project with a proper vise.

Worst case we will serve our guests cold turkey sandwiches and ice cream.


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Mmmm. I love turkey. Waiting for the invite.

By the way, I'm testing for the re-instatement on 6/14/17. N6BQC will be back on 20 meters again. I'll give you a shout when it happens.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> N6BQC will be back on 20 meters again.


LOL - there seems to be quite a few hams around here… maybe we should start up a 'lumber-net' 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I've got 2 lbs of hot Hatch chile pods from Hatch Chile Express in Hatch, NM ready to turn into puree. I'd be happy to rub down those turkey breasts.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

Man you guys, I don't even have a radio up since I moved into this place. I'll have to get one going if we get a thing going. Lumber net would be awesome. We could start a forum and have people ask questions and…..kidding

We could get on and talk about stuff though. I wonder how many hams are on here. Might have to start a post.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

That's it. Rich and Paul come on over Sunday for dinner. Rich is seasoning. Neither of you are more than 4 hours away.


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

If I would have guessed anyone on this site to be an amateur radio operator, it would have been Brad. Great minds think alike.


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

By the way, I'm about 5 hours away cause I'm old and my old lady makes me drive slow.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

Yeah I would have pegged Unix for a ham too. Dude is nerdy helpful on electrical stuff.

I got my ham license when I was 9, 39 now. Was advanced class at 14. Haven't used it thought in probably 5 years though.

On topic, last coat of finish is on the top now. Will turn a fan on it in the morning before work. It looks stellar. Still adding finish to the rest of the pieces. Should have those done tomorrow but they won't have hot plates and stuff and they are on my back patio.


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Brad is a nerd on electrical, but have never seen an issue with his recommendations. Brad knows his stuff.

I actually had my radio telephone license at 16. Ham license at 19. Lapesed in 2003. Want to get it back not so much to talk on the radio, but because of the effort to get to advanced class license, and then let renewal go by. Was at 23 wpm and ready to test when I i lost interest.

Been doing construction for the last 35 years. Radios are now to inexpensive to buy, rather than fix.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

I just installed a giant switch for my electrical in the garage based on Unix's recommendation and it's working exactly as I hoped. So yup, he's a good resource around here for sure.

My license has never lapsed, my father has his license and he makes sure I renew every decade so I've been lucky in that sense I guess. I passed my 13 wpm after 5 tries. The theory was easy, the code was hard for me. My dad can still, to this day copy 40 wpm and eat said turkey sandwich at the same time. It's crazy. I have stayed at advanced class and will forever just because they don't have it anymore.

I'm in IT, so I nerd out on a lot of stuff, understand most electrical stuff but my love for not burning the house down is worth asking for help in some cases. lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

The fan and Arizona has paid off. I'll probably assemble the thing tomorrow but the top is looking amazing. Fingernail test = Pass

Should be just fine to use Sunday night.


----------

